

Ask YC: Reconstruction of Data from a Chart or Graph - DaniFong

I have here several charts of driving cycles. These are standard plots derived from real traffic data, of velocity versus time. Unfortunately I cannot find the data anywhere. So I hatched a plan: maybe there's software that will reconstruct data from a graph or chart? Does anyone know?<p>If not, I'll just write it myself and open source it. It seems like a generally useful thing in engineering and science. It deserves an application (maybe even a web application).<p>A picture of the drivecycle is here: http://einfall.wordpress.com/2008/10/26/reconstruction-of-data-from-a-chart-or-graph/
======
bayareaguy
A trivial search turned up this: <http://www.uniphiz.com/digitizing.htm>

I'm sure there are more tools out there like it too, but you may need Windows
to run them.

~~~
DaniFong
Thanks a bundle; for some reason I didn't come across that on my own search.

------
bootload
_"... maybe there's software that will reconstruct data from a graph or chart?
..."_

Compelling idea. Are the sources all images? Using software to process images
to extract information?

~~~
DaniFong
Yes, the sources are all images. It's often the case that one sees a graph in
a paper or on the web or something, and one wants the data that constructed
it. This is one of those times.

